# tattoo



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This guy had what 
he thought 
was the 
best tattoo in the world...











Until he went to 
prison.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Just a red "X"


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cross street gang affiliation?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> Just a red "X"


JAP still doesn't understand that he can't direct link to pix in his shemail


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

goddamn it,,,I can see it!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe the tatoo is a pink X


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> goddamn it,,,I can see it!


You are seeing it from your computer files


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Muahahaha, get with the program gramps!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

where was the x??? Probably was funny till people started aiming for it.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

*X* marks the spot??

Here ya go JAP!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks stubbr1


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Any time JAP!! 

BTW.... That tat's incredible, but you're right... Just not a good thing in prison. He's going to be VERY popular!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

the tat is impressive, but those fake fun bags are going to draw alot of unwanted attention in prison.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

TRPDiesel said:


> the tat is impressive, but those fake fun bags are going to draw alot of unwanted attention in prison.


Like Peter Griffin singing "My Milkshake"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

In or out of Prison if jap were drunk I think he wouold hit it!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I got this email a few months ago. JAP, it's called picture hosting. Save the pic then upload it to a site like imageshack. I use that b/c it's quick and there's no need to register w/ an email.



> This guy had what he thought to be a great tattoo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAMM (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:l::l:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Please God, let that be a photoshop job. Please. I'm not even going to put it through Snopes because I don't want to hear it's true.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Please God, let that be a photoshop job. Please. I'm not even going to put it through Snopes because I don't want to hear it's true.


I think it's paint.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL, I've noticed that JAP is really good at posting red X's!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I think it's paint.


Yes! I see it now! It's just paint!!!


----------

